# Google Fiber



## ScottW (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm glad Google is offering Fiber in Kansas City, KS. I'm glad Google Fiber has added Kansas City, MO to the mix. But what makes no sense to me, is that in all the areas of the Kansas City Metro, they have chosen the lower median income areas. Now, do they deserve Google Fiber? Of course. But, you'd think they would put fiber where the money is. They would probably have 99% adoption rate in Johnson County.

Granted, Google has announced an expansion into Johnson County, KS in the far NE corner of the county so they will be coming at some point. I am literally, .5 miles away from an approved Google FiberHood, but it's across the state line. 

See attached image showing a modified version of Google's approved Fiber Hoods below.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 11, 2012)

Across the State line? That really sucks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 13, 2012)

I work with demographics and GIS as a profession to support advertising efforts with various media.

I can tell you that, without a doubt, your assessment that "those with money buy more stuff and therefore would have a higher adoption rate" goes against everything I've learned in the past 15 years in this industry.

I like to say I'm in the business of "stereotyping," simply because I get paid to notice trends amongst different income levels, different races/ethnicities, and different countries of origin.

People with no money have no money because they spend it all.  People with money have money because they don't spend it.

People on the upper end of the income scale are some of the biggest penny-pinchers known to mankind.  People on the lower end of the income scale are some of the most frivolous spenders you'll ever meet.

Lower-income people also spend an inordinate amount of time at home, and many of them, on the internet.

Upper-income people tend to be home less often and use the internet less.

Google absolutely, 100% picked the correct place to test their fiber offerings, in my humblest of opinions.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 14, 2012)

Your right, I just want Google Fiber.


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 20, 2013)

Scott did the news of Google reveals first expansion of speedy Google Fiber service affect you?


----------



## ScottW (Mar 29, 2013)

Satcomer said:


> Scott did the news of Google reveals first expansion of speedy Google Fiber service affect you?



Nope. I lived in Olathe at one point in my life, but haven't been there in 12 years or so. But, thats good news, that means they are moving into Johnson County. Unlike KC, KS and KC, MO which occupy huge land chunks, Johnson County, KS is made of a bunch of cities that all run together, so maybe in 10 years, Ill have google fiber.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 9, 2013)

Austin's getting Fiber too. 
http://www.statesman.com/news/business/its-official-austin-getting-super-fast-google-fibe/nXG3g/
Can't wait to _not_ have Time Warner Cable.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 9, 2013)

Giaguara said:


> Austin's getting Fiber too.
> http://www.statesman.com/news/business/its-official-austin-getting-super-fast-google-fibe/nXG3g/
> Can't wait to _not_ have Time Warner Cable.



I have Cox Communications and found their DNS systems really suck in my opinion! You might would get better results with using a third party DNS system to see if it help. 

In fact my brother (in another State) has Time Warner and when I changed his DNS system & he had one of time Warner's techs look at the old cable box street pole attachment (his new HDTV was getting a lot of snow too) and that tech found it was over 13 years old so when he replaced that box and my brothers speed went to double the pace.  So you might would want to call their techs to take a look at the street pole breakout point box (that goes to your home) to see if that helps.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 1, 2013)

Giaguara said:


> Austin's getting Fiber too.
> http://www.statesman.com/news/business/its-official-austin-getting-super-fast-google-fibe/nXG3g/
> Can't wait to _not_ have Time Warner Cable.



Well it looks like competition forced AT&T hands: AT&T to Deliver the First All Fiber 1 Gigabit Broadband Network to Austin


----------



## ScottW (Oct 1, 2013)

Awesome. I know here in the KC Area, a handful of cities south of the original KC, KS Google Fiber area and West of the KC, MO addition, are approving Google Fiber which a few weeks ago, now includes the city I live in.

Last week, ATT UVerse was going door to door trying to get people to sign-up for their "Fiber" offering as they mentioned, but pricing and offerings were the normal UVerse options, nothing faster. A year ago when I moved to this area of town, we only had one option, Time Warner. I enjoy UVerse TV much more so than Time Warner, but Time Warner speeds of 90 down and 5 up, are a must have for me (the 5 up especially). I'd rather have 50 up and 50 down than 90/5. 

But eventually Google might be here, but could be 2 years or more. So, not getting my hopes up.


----------

